# Check up



## Adephi (30/5/18)

Yesterday I was at the doc for my little girl thats got a winter bug and fevers. As the doc was checking her chest with the stetoscope I asked him if he could have a listen to mine to hear if there is any damage due to smoking.

He said its clear and sounded like a non smokers chest. After 5 months off stinkies that is good. But I still need to get the x-rays done.

But our conversation after that was quite interesting. He asked me how I stopped and I said of course vaping. And he just sighed. I laughed because that is the general Medical Practicioners response. He explained that they don't know much about the subject thats why they don't suggest it. When it comes to patches and gums and other pharmaceutical aids there are reps that explain to doctors how it works.

But he admitted that he has seen first hand how vaping improved the health of many smokers.

And then the speech of the dangers. A girl was admitted in ICU with water on the lungs due to vaping. He mentioned that they suspect a PG sensitivity or allergy and could have happened with any meds. So he would not label that as vape related. And he mentioned the formaldehyde that forms at high temperatures. But I was not there to argue about it. To explain the temps and watts and ohms to a non-vaper can just make things worse.

It was just great to see there are doctors out there that is keeping a carefully open mind towards the benefits of vaping.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

My GP didn't know much about vaping so I explained what it is, what juice consists of and showed her a mod. She was very interested and at the end of the conversation, she said that she wished some of her patients would switch to vaping. I offered to come in and have a chat to anyone who wanted to give up smoking, but so far I haven't been asked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (30/5/18)

Hooked said:


> My GP didn't know much about vaping so I explained what it is, what juice consists of and showed her a mod. She was very interested and at the end of the conversation, she said that she wished some of her patients would switch to vaping. I offered to come in and have a chat to anyone who wanted to give up smoking, but so far I haven't been asked.



This GP knew a bit about it. He explained to me the PG and VG part until I told him that I make my own juices and how I have been managing my nic concentrations. Then he was fine with it. Its like they are being told to not promote vaping. And the only body that can do that is the HPCSA. So that might be where our problem lie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gifgat (30/5/18)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/10/ecigs-water-vapour-lungs.html
Being a retailer, I can’t, of course give out health advice, so referred the person to Professor Riccardo Polosa.

Riccardo is an expert in respiratory medicine, clinical immunology, and tobacco addiction, Chief Scientific Advisor for Lega Italiana Anti Fumo (LIAF), the Italian Anti-Smoking League, and one of the world’s leading experts on e-cigarettes.

Here was his response:

“This is ridiculous! You would get more water vapour from a home nebulizer designed to deliver COPD medications than you would get from an electronic cigarette.”

“We’ve also examined the effects of regular electronic cigarette usage on people with COPD, and found that respiratory symptoms were never triggered by e-vapour; moreover, in these patients we have shown an overall improvement in both subjective and objective respiratory outcomes after switching from tobacco cigarettes to electronic cigarettes.”

“What’s more, PG in aerosol form is an effective antibacterial and antiviral agent that is likely to prevent infections of the respiratory tract. Ironically, far from creating an ideal condition for germs to multiply and spread, PG vaping could be a practical and safe way to prevent COPD exacerbations.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gifgat (30/5/18)

That guy is a Doc with a vapeshop  gotta trust

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (31/5/18)

I find that vaping Menthol helps with sinuses and clears my chest faster because I get post nasal drip which can clog my nose and throat at times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/18)

I always hate when people respond saying" it hasnt been around long enough for them to recommend it as safer". Which makes me think if i was on a sinking ship and there were only new life boats that havent been fully tested. Am i going to stay on the sinking ship i know will kill me or take a chance and use the un-tested life boats. Im jumping on the life boats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RynoP (31/5/18)

I have a bad cold at the moment. in the mornings my throat is so sore that i cant even drink my coffee. after a few minutes with a menthol vape and I am A+ again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

